
Programming Context-Aware Dialogue in the Last of Us (GDC 14) - eriknstr
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7-OoXqNYgY
======
eriknstr
13:34 - "The syntax doesn't really matter". That's a dialect of Lisp. I know
that Andy Gavin -- one of the guys at Naughty Dog -- designed a Lisp based
language called GOOL for the original Crash Bandicoot (1996), and furthermore
that The Jak & Daxter series, including all the assembly, was 99% written in
another one of his languages, a Scheme dialect called GOAL. [1] [2] Cool to
see that they are using Lisp still at Naughty Dog.

[1]: [http://all-things-andy-gavin.com/2011/03/12/making-crash-
ban...](http://all-things-andy-gavin.com/2011/03/12/making-crash-bandicoot-
gool-part-9/)

[2]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2475639](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2475639)

